# Windows 7 and CanoScan 8800f



## CarmieJo (Jan 2, 2010)

I got a CanoScan 8800f for Christmas! Unfortunately I can not get it to work. I am running Windows 7 Ultimate 64 on an HP Pavilion dv7 with a dual core P7550 processor. 

Initially I installed the software off the CD but got an error when I tried to start the MP Navigator I got an error that said "The scanner driver supported by this software is not installed. Install it and then retry."

I uninstalled everything and then downloaded the Windows 7 - 64 bit drivers and MP Navigator from the Canon site. I installed them, restarted the computer and still get the same error. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

Couple of suggestions:
(1) Download Windows 7 8800F driver/Canon Navigator software from the Canon web site. Disconnect from the Internet and close down all security programs (Anti-virus/spy ware...etc). 
Go through routine driver installation routine (unzipping the Canon folder, clicking on 'set-up' and connecting USB when prompted (making sure your connection for the scanner goes into a fully powered USB connection) and switching on the scanner.
Repeat the above process with Canon Navigator software.
(2) If that doesn't work try CANON support


----------



## CarmieJo (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, I did all that to no effect. I'll have to try Canon tomorrow.


----------



## CarmieJo (Jan 2, 2010)

Canon Customer Support is closed today too. Does anyone have any other advice?


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

Found this it may help:
"It's Xmas eve and I wanted to scan lots of photos for gifts, but it's day 2 of trying to get my new CanoScan 8800F installed on XP Pro: The MP Navigator EX app will not start, saying: The scanner driver supported by this software is not installed. Install it and then retry. Googling the failure message gave this clue: Drivers are not installed until the scanner is recognized. I reviewed the instructions, and the only step I missed was #5: TURN THE POWER ON!
I did. It works. The WWW deserves to know. "


----------



## CarmieJo (Jan 2, 2010)

Power is on, cables are plugged in.


----------



## CarmieJo (Jan 2, 2010)

Figured it out. I didn't realize in Windows 7 that you were not automatically administrator on your own computer. DL everything as admin and its all good now!


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

Very good. Lots of happy printing lies ahead!


----------



## roymax (Sep 2, 2011)

Paul R Smith said:


> Found this it may help:
> "It's Xmas eve and I wanted to scan lots of photos for gifts, but it's day 2 of trying to get my new CanoScan 8800F installed on XP Pro: The MP Navigator EX app will not start, saying: The scanner driver supported by this software is not installed. Install it and then retry. Googling the failure message gave this clue: Drivers are not installed until the scanner is recognized. I reviewed the instructions, and the only step I missed was #5: TURN THE POWER ON!
> I did. It works. The WWW deserves to know. "


 
I came across this thread as i was trying to troubleshoot the same problem [to get my scanner work]. However, my solution was not to login as an administrator because i was logged in an admin account.

OS-Windows XP
*Solution*
go to device manager.type *devmgmt.msc* in cmd/run window
*Note: *
*Under the imaging devices*-my MP220 series all in one printer is shown with an exclamation mark-which mean drivers are either not installed or corrupted.
Right click the MP220 series/Printer and click on the *Update Driver *option.
The driver was automatically insatalled and the scanner issue was sorted.
Mp Navigator EX application was able to open the application without fail.

I hope this help anyone whose scanner issue was not related to admin privilege.

Roymax


----------



## salop (Aug 19, 2013)

To resolve the ("The scanner driver supported by this software is not installed. Install it and then retry.") issue in Win 7.
This error can occur if you have set up the 8800F software from the DVD but not realised the "Plug & Play" has automatically installed the scanner driver from the machine itself! You must connect and switch on the 8800F scanner and commence "Plug & Play" only after installing the DVD software.

As per Roymax solution, Turn off your Scanner. Open Device Manager. Imaging Devices will show an error triangle for the Canoscan 8800F driver. Right Click that device and Uninstall the flawed driver.
Then (assuming your scanner is connected -of course!) simply switch your Canoscan 8800F on! That initiates the "Plug & Play" sequence and the 8800F will automatically re-install the scanner driver correctly.


----------

